# Drilling Shank hole



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi

FYI on the subject of drilling studding hole in shank, saw this video on youtube re making drum sanders for a Dremmel, the interesting part is the authors method of jigging the drilling of the hole this could be adapted to shank drilling ( think I have previously posted).


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for shearing Glooops. That Would work.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Good idea!

By the road; You can buy sanding drums from Harbor Freight a whole lot cheaper than that.


----------

